# McGirr Blue Seal Beverages - Niagara Falls Ontario



## JKL (Mar 26, 2018)

I picked these bottles up from a guy selling off a few of his dad's collectables.  Because of the great graphics I fell in love with the bottles.  Niagara Falls being so close to Crystal Beach makes me think back to he days of the beach rollercoasters and sitting in the sand enjoying a cold bottle of pop.  Both are 10oz bottles.  The light label bottle is Dominion glass from around 1953 the dark label is Consumers Glass from around 1961.
I have only seen a few of these and never a 30oz.


----------



## RCO (Mar 26, 2018)

there is a couple on ebay , no bids but asking price of $38 seems a little high , don't have one myself but have seen them around before . 


https://www.ebay.ca/itm/1Exc-1950s-...689218?hash=item28552cc502:g:NxoAAOSwpNxasah4


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 26, 2018)

Those are fantastic graphics!  I've somehow missed being aware of this bottle's existence until now.


----------



## JKL (Mar 26, 2018)

My research shows they were based out of Niagara Falls.  They were last bottled by Niagara Dry.
I dont know much about their origins.  Plan on digging in to find out.


----------



## bigber4604 (Mar 26, 2018)

I've got this bottle in 4 variations.  I've never seen a quart but there could be one out there!


----------



## JKL (Mar 26, 2018)

Those four bottles are fantastic.  This forum is amazing for learning more!  
So are these local bottles to SD?  There was a bottler in Canada but don't know where the drink originated.


----------



## RCO (Mar 26, 2018)

JKL said:


> My research shows they were based out of Niagara Falls.  They were last bottled by Niagara Dry.
> I dont know much about their origins.  Plan on digging in to find out.



there is no listing for Mcgirr Blue seal beverages in my book , but there are some listings which appear related . one for Hires Bottling co Niagara ltd - says a Herbert Mcgirr was president from 1955-1961 . 
also a listing from st catherines for Irish Dry beverages ltd , says a H M Mcgirr was president from 1962-1965 

so perhaps the Blue seal brand was just one brand and they were involved with bottling multiple products at that time


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 27, 2018)

All those are nice! I love the blue color.


----------



## bigber4604 (Mar 27, 2018)

There isn't a town listed on any of these.  I always thought they were Canadian bottles but don't know that for sure.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 27, 2018)

bigber4604 said:


> There isn't a town listed on any of these.  I always thought they were Canadian bottles but don't know that for sure.


Yeah those are Canadian, they all, except for the second from the left, use a common generic soda bottle design from the 50s.


----------



## JKL (Mar 27, 2018)

I found a bit online that said that the Irish Dty Beverage Plant was located at the corner of Lakeport and Lakeshore Rds in St Catharines On.  The plant burned down in July 1969.  Brands produced included Blue Seal, Irish Dry, Hires, Nesbitt's, Vernors and later on Orange Crush.  Details of the fire are reported in the St Catharines newspaper on July 14 1969.
I have an Irish Dry bottle.  Its a nice look too.


----------

